

Coming soon to your Dropbox: Document previews and easier sharing - rpearl
https://blog.dropbox.com/2013/01/coming-soon-to-your-dropbox-document-previews-and-easier-sharing/

======
rpearl
As a Dropbox employee, both of these things have been super useful, especially
being able to share sets of pictures without shuffling them around into shared
folders. Glad they're shipping to everyone now :)

------
deanclatworthy
Whilst this is another great addition to dropbox, their pricing is still not
competitive. I love dropbox. It's simple, does what it says on the tin, and
the recent addition of automatic camera uploads made me switch.

But compare the pricing of Dropbox to that of Google Drive:
<https://www.dropbox.com/plans>
[https://support.google.com/drive/bin/answer.py?hl=en&ans...](https://support.google.com/drive/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=2375123&p=mktg_pricing)

Google is half price.

------
pppp
I wish Dropbox would come out with client-side encryption. They have had a
couple of serious breaches and I frankly don't trust them with anything
important.

(Edit): I am aware there are methods to do it yourself - they are all too
cumbersome. I want something simple and built into the client.

------
itsbits
I feel they are late in introducing this feature...I was a DropBox user since
beginning and collected 10GB more freespace by invites .

Recently slowly i have shifted my alliances to Skydrive after giving a try on
Google Drive. Althgh am one of the Microsoft hating club, Skydrive is so fast
and happy with its services. Only worry for me on Skydrive is Microsoft's
history of scrapping the project even when its successful. Hopefully they
don't do it.

~~~
chesh
I was a Microsoft Live Mesh user. After the idiotic decision to shut that down
in favor of SkyDrive, I decided to just drop Microsoft completely. I had been
using Dropbox and Mesh side-by-side. Mesh was unique for syncing files and
folders in place, without having to move them to a new place.

Overall I always found Dropbox to be faster and more reliable.

------
nextstep
When are they going to create something like .gitignore for Dropbox!?

~~~
shib71
Their target audience is non-expert consumers. These new features are perfect
examples of what their target audience wants. Any feature that requires
editing a configuration file will probably never be implemented.

~~~
nextstep
Ok, then don't make it configurable through a configuration file. This feature
(the ability to ignore certain files or filetypes) could be configured
similarly to how Dropbox currently handles selective sync.

------
tteam
We have a document/file preview in our iOS app and web interface (
[http://www.tonido.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2012/11/iOS-
Si...](http://www.tonido.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2012/11/iOS-Simulator-
Screen-shot-Nov-14-2012-10.59.27-AM.png)), similar to dropbox. Our customers
really love the file preview part. It will be a good feature for dropbox as
well.

